# auto shutoff for pantry door



## ricks (Nov 9, 2009)

How to install auto shutoff for pantry door?


----------



## JoeD (Nov 9, 2009)

Here are some options.

Home Toys Article - Installing A Doorjamb Light Switch

Dimmer Switches & Lighting Controls Door Jamb Switches

1865 > Doorjamb Switch > Appliance Switches > All Leviton Products from Leviton Electrical and Electronic Products


----------

